# Do bettas make good pets in your opinion?



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I think they do when you trust who you're giving one to... And they have everything they need and know how to take care of one. Has anyone had any good/bad experiences with this?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never givena betta, mostly because my friends are absolutely dreadful at keeping animals. (one of them even forgot to feed her fish and it starved to death >.< but that was before I knew her.) 
I love recieving them- who doesnt??


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> I've never givena betta, mostly because my friends are absolutely dreadful at keeping animals. (one of them even forgot to feed her fish and it starved to death >.< but that was before I knew her.)
> I love recieving them- who doesnt??


How can you forget for that length of time??? I honestly don't get it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know. Ick. I would have rescued her bettas, had I known.
No, she's not the greatest at fish. She doesn't know how much to feed them, that you cant use tap water.... Really, people, do your research!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As a rule I never give pets. Unless the receiver actually know's your giving them the animal and is cool with it, pet gifts usually end up dead.

I volunteer in the animal shelter and you wouldn't believe how many dogs and cats we get in after christmas with the owner saying "my son/daughter bf/gf husband/wife didn't want a dog/cat.. etc". With bettas its more likely they would be starved to death or flushed if they were unwanted.

I think a better gift would be supplies for the pet.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I never ever give people presents as pets also.. Just doesn't seem responsible to me. The only time I would do that was just paying for the pet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My neighbor got one as a gift and he ended up being given to me because she didn't want to "fool with him".


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never given one, and I probably never will unless someone asks me for one. Some people just don't like fish or don't want to care for one. It doesn't help that all my friends are in college, so dorm rooms and apartments generally are not conducive to more than one or two tanks/ bowls anyway.

I don't think I'd want to get one as a gift, unless they let me pick it out. I'd be pretty upset if someone just gave me one without asking. Mostly because of the dorm room thing, and it doesn't help that next year I'm doing a post-bacc (which is a non-degree program at the graduate level that lasts for a year), and don't want to deal with more than I have to in transport, especially since it's not very permanent. Plus, I love to pick them based on their personalities in the store. That's why I'd also never buy a fish that I didn't meet first (i.e., online).


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL I have 2 10 gallons, 1 6 gallon, 1 3 gallon, 1 2.5 gallon, and several little 2 gallon tanks in my dorm room. Then again I have a 6 foot shelf to put everything on LOL


I wouldn't mind getting one as a gift but I would prefer to just get supplies or giftcards to petsmart.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I love giving  but only when I know they will be greatly taken care of! However, I don't like recieving because I like picking them out >w<


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Pets don't make good gifts unless the receiver knows/asks for it...it's a long term comitment and a large responsiblity, so don't just give animals to people who don't expect it.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree, unless they know how to keep the fish and want to keep it, than you can give it to them. But if they don't want to take the time to clean the bowl/tank or even feed it, than it's not a good gift. I gave my best friend one of my male bettas that she loved and made sure to coach her and she also researched them heavily.


----------

